# Rectificación activa con MOSFET



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2019)

*Rectificadores de potencia activos con MOSFET*

*




*​*Trabajo de Karet Barton*​​El tema del trabajo es la construcción de 3 módulos de rectificadores de potencia activa con MOSFET.
Se pueden usar ventajosamente para reemplazar tanto el puente rectificador como el rectificador bidireccional y simétrico en la versión clásica con diodos de silicio. La mayor ventaja es lograr pérdidas de energía absolutamente mínimas (más de diez veces más pequeñas que los diodos). Esto da como resultado una alta eficiencia, baja pérdida de calor, requisitos de enfriamiento mínimos o nulos, mayor confiabilidad, ahorro de energía y ahorro financiero, todo esto a un precio comparable al de un diodo de potencia similar.
En dispositivos con mayor consumo de corriente, como varios estabilizados, ya sean fuentes de alimentación lineales o conmutadas, cargadores o amplificadores de potencia, una de las principales causas de pérdidas de energía es el rectificador para alimentar el dispositivo. En el caso de una fuente de alimentación de conmutación eficiente alimentada por un transformador de línea o amplificadores de clase D, esto puede llegar al extremo de que las pérdidas en el rectificador excedan la suma de las otras pérdidas en un dispositivo bastante eficiente (y esto se duplica en rectificación de baja tensión a alto consumo de corriente). En mi caso, era solo una fuente de alimentación conmutada con una eficiencia de más del 95%, que casi no se calentó a 5 A, y al mismo tiempo un rectificador de puente brillante que de lo contrario necesitaba varias veces mayor (y, por supuesto, más grande y más caro), luego amplificador final de 300 W en clase D, etc., era hora de hacer algo al respecto.

Con el fin de reducir las pérdidas a corrientes más altas en el rectificador de potencia, es posible reemplazar los diodos de silicio existentes sin modificaciones adicionales por diodos Schottky que tengan a la misma corriente un voltaje más bajo en dirección.
Desafortunadamente, esta diferencia es mayor solo a bajas corrientes y a corrientes mayores ya no es tan pronunciada, pero los ahorros son notables.
También depende del tipo utilizado, sin embargo, los diodos Schottky con el voltaje directo más bajo a altas corrientes solo se fabrican con voltajes bajos de hasta 60 voltios no tienen y están hechas para corrientes de hasta 20 A
Sin embargo, si realmente queremos lograr pérdidas mínimas para evitar la necesidad de enfriar / usar el enfriador, tenemos que buscar una solución un poco más complicada: Usar MOSFET como un rectificador controlado de forma activa.
Para tener una idea de cuán significativa es la diferencia en la reducción de pérdidas con un MOSFET convencional en comparación con un silicio convencional o un diodo Schottky, vea el gráfico en la Figura 1. (970mV y 9.7 W de pérdida de potencia), Luego lo mismo en el diodo Schottky MBR4060 (caída de voltaje directo de 450 mV y pérdida de potencia de 4.5 W), y finalmente en el transistor IRF3205 tipo MOSFET (caída de voltaje de la unión D-S de solo 70 mV y disipación de potencia de solo 0.7 W), IRF3205 es más de 2 veces más barato que el diodo Schottky MBR4060.




El principio de un rectificador activo es simplemente controlar los MOSFET en su lugar en los diodos para que se enciendan y apaguen al mismo tiempo que el diodo rectificador original habría guiado allí. Nada más y nada menos, el principio es simple, pero su realización práctica no es tan simple. Esto se evidencia tanto por muy pocos compromisos publicados y actuales que funcionan bien como por discusiones sobre este tema en varios foros de Internet.
Hace algún tiempo, se publicaron un total de dos conexiones [1, 2] en la revista Elektor. El primero fue un puente rectificador con dos MOSFET de canal N y dos MOSFET de canal P, que no es exactamente la solución más feliz; no abra los transistores de potencia ver [3],
El segundo circuito "resuelve" el problema de usar transistores con canales N y P al ser un rectificador bidireccional (con dos diodos reemplazados por dos MOSFET con un canal N) para un transformador con un centro de bobinado. Por un lado, esto no es aplicable en instalaciones existentes donde tal transformador no lo es, y sobre todo, esta conexión con dos diodos rectificadores nunca reemplazará completamente el puente rectificador,
Aunque (a menudo incluso en la literatura) el cableado del rectificador de dos vías con el punto central y el cableado del rectificador de puente se dan como absolutamente equivalentes, esto está lejos de ser cierto. El principal problema no es el centro requerido del transformador, sino el uso de su vinu¬ti, que se multiplica en potencia.


Aplicaciones de gran consumo de corriente donde se justifica el uso de un rectificador activo. En el caso de dos rectificadores de diodos, solo la mitad del devanado secundario se extrae de los devanados del transformador en un momento dado, mientras que la otra mitad del devanado con polaridad de voltaje opuesta es bloqueada por el segundo diodo. Si esto no se prevé en el diseño, el transformador está sobrecargado, lo que resulta principalmente en mayores pérdidas en el devanado, y lo que ahorramos en diodos se pierde en el devanado. En pocas palabras, las pérdidas de diodos se transfieren al transformador. Aunque una solución parcial pero costosa es diseñar el devanado y el transformador para una mayor potencia, el factor de utilización del transformador (TUF) siempre será menor en este circuito que en un circuito rectificador de puente. Si ambas mitades del devanado se conducen a través de conductores separados y el centro común no está conectado dentro del transformador, siempre es mejor conectar ambas mitades del devanado en paralelo y usar un puente rectificador.


Además, los dos circuitos rectificadores activos mencionados en [1, 2] no resuelven otros problemas encontrados en su construcción y posterior aplicación práctica. ¡Es una excitación adecuada de las compuertas MOSFET, trabajando con un voltaje más alto que el límite de voltaje superior! amplificador operacional o voltaje de ruptura! transistores de potencia y, por otro lado, la función correcta en la rectificación de bajos voltajes. De lo anterior para la mejor solución de calidad posible, los requisitos para la serie desarrollada de rectificadores de potencia activa con MOSFET finalmente se desarrollaron:
Asegure la excitación adecuada de las compuertas MOSFET: la excitación directa directamente de las salidas de los amplificadores operacionales convencionales no es suficiente. Es un gran error y, lamentablemente, muy generalizado afirmar que "MOSFET solo
tensión en la puerta'1: lo contrario es cierto. Dependiendo del tiempo requerido para que el MOSFET se encienda, se requiere una corriente a corto plazo del orden de cientos de millones de amperios a las unidades A para un cambio bueno y rápido. La necesidad de la corriente de excitación cesa después de encender, entonces solo se necesita realmente el voltaje de la puerta, pero para abrirlo se necesita nuevamente una gran corriente de descarga para descargar adecuadamente la capacidad de la puerta MOSFET y posiblemente otras capacitancias parásitas del circuito. Esto es especialmente cierto a altas frecuencias de conmutación, pero no es insignificante incluso cuando la frecuencia de la red está conectada: durante el tiempo requerido para encender o apagar completamente, el transistor está en un estado "intermedio" con una gran corriente que fluye al mismo tiempo en la unión DS del MOSFET, que es una pérdida de potencia grande e innecesaria, la segunda condición subestimada es suficiente voltaje de puerta, sin que el MOSFET tenga los mejores parámetros de resistencia de estado activado. más o menos como una resistencia controlada, lo que causa pérdidas innecesarias adicionales debido a una conmutación insuficiente, y esto también se aplica en el caso opuesto: la apertura debe ser lo más baja posible en la puerta para que el transistor (incluso parcialmente) no conduzca. para lograr los mejores parámetros posibles y usar excelentes propiedades Los tres transistores de potencia de conmutación MOSFET están montados entre el comparador de entrada y la puerta del transistor, ya sea desde componentes discretos o en forma integrada. Además, el comparador real y no el amplificador operacional se usaron como comparador, ya que es mucho más lento en el cableado como comparador.
La figura 2 muestra para comparar las formas de onda de voltaje medidas en las salidas de dos amplificadores operacionales LM358 y TL072 seleccionados al azar y el comparador TLC37G2 conectado esta vez a las salidas directamente a las puertas de alimentación MOSFET. país, pero no puede entregar la producción completa El tamaño del voltaje de suministro positivo (que puede ser particularmente crítico al rectificar voltajes pequeños). El TL072 es algo mejor en este aspecto, pero no puede conectar la puerta a tierra y cerrar de manera confiable el MOSFET. El comparador TLC3702 cumple ambas condiciones sin ningún problema, lo cual es importante especialmente cuando se usa un excitador simple (sin flip-flop Schmitto en la entrada) de componentes discretos, porque luego mejora la inclinación de los bordes delantero y descendente, pero en términos de su nivel de salida solo copia la magnitud del voltaje de entrada.




Para ver cuán significativa mejorará la inclinación del borde de ataque del pulso de excitación medido directamente en la puerta del MOSFET, sirven las formas de onda escaneadas en las figuras 3a y 3b. Mientras que en la Fig. 3a se requiere un tiempo de 10.7 ps para conectar directamente la salida del comparador a la puerta MOSFET para alcanzar un nivel de voltaje de 8 V desde cero, en la Fig. 3b es solo 0 cuando se usa el controlador de dos transistores más simple. , 4 gs, casi 27 veces más rápido (tenga cuidado con las diferentes escalas de la base de tiempo: 10 ps y 0.1 ps / div). Dado que el precio de dos transistores de controlador es algo alrededor de una corona, es una inversión que definitivamente vale la pena.


- Uso de MOSFET exclusivamente con solo canal N - El inconveniente de usar dos transistores de canal N y dos transistores de canal P para puente o rectificadores simétricos es que los MOSFET de canal P comparables siempre son mucho peores El parámetro de resistencia en el estado conmutado RDSnni no es tan complicado para la conductividad N y se producen pérdidas mucho mayores. La desventaja es también el precio más alto y la elección muy limitada. Por lo tanto, incluso a costa de una solución de controlador de circuito un poco más complicada (cambio de CC y circuito Bootstrap), solo se calcularon los transistores de conductividad de tipo N. Estos están disponibles en una selección suficiente con un voltaje de respaldo de solo unas pocas decenas de voltios y un valor RDEo increíblemente bajo "a partir de hoy en unidades hasta los tipos con un voltaje de respaldo de cientos de V.

- Trabajando con voltajes m / rectificados de soldadura n más altos - usando controladores de salida flotante MOS-FET de lado alto integrados, es posible trabajar con voltajes más altos de hasta 500/600 V.

- Trabaje con voltaje muy bajo / rectificado: por otro lado, al elegir los componentes de bajo voltaje apropiados (usando un Logic Gate MOSFET, o un controlador de transformador, o una bomba de carga y MOSFET ordinario, "Rail to Rail1 Compa" - Rector, etc.) se puede utilizar para rectificar el voltaje de aproximadamente 3 V.

Un ejemplo del resultado es la construcción de tres rectificadores activos para usar con un transformador centrado y un rectificador de puente convencional y un rectificador de voltaje simétrico.

*MOSFET como rectificador controlado*
Como puede verse en la figura 4, el principio básico de usar y controlar un MOSFET como rectificador es sorprendentemente simple. MOSFET entonces se comporta casi como un diodo ideal: en comparación con un silicio común común o un diodo Schottky, su mayor beneficio es su pérdida muy pequeña en la transición del transistor D-S, dada por el producto de la resistencia RDSd de esta transición y la corriente instantánea que pasa. Con los tipos RDSo actualmente disponibles de tamaño de miliohmios y MOSFET de bajo costo, este es un rectificador absolutamente inigualable.


Para que el MOSFET se ejecute solo cuando está en funcionamiento, se requiere un circuito de control, que está representado por un solo comparador en la Figura 4 por simplicidad. Positivo + CC en la salida del rectificador se aplica a la entrada del comparador inversor, mientras que la el voltaje de entrada es menor que el voltaje de salida, el MOSFET está abierto, está cerrado y no fluye corriente hacia ellos. Y si el voltaje de entrada es mayor que el voltaje de salida, el comparador gira y la salida enciende el MOSFET. El transistor está abierto y fluye la corriente de polaridad positiva de la entrada a la salida hasta que la media onda positiva de la entrada disminuye por debajo del voltaje de salida, luego se interrumpe la corriente de la entrada a la salida, etc. igual que un diodo rectificador común entrada no inversora se suministra con voltaje de entrada de CA ~ CA. El comparador compara la magnitud
instantánea de ambos voltajes; si














​*Activo bidireccional rectificador para transformador con tab central*
A pesar de las características negativas mencionadas anteriormente del factor de utilización del transformador y resultantes del principio de esta conexión (la conexión de dos vías es poco justificable en el momento de los tubos, cuando era posible colocar solo dos diodos rectificadores en una "lámpara" , la aplicación también se usa para rectificar tan bajos voltajes, donde la suma de las caídas de voltaje en los puentes en el puente jugaría un papel importante) Menciono aquí para completar la solución también esta conexión de rectificador en diseño activo con transistores de conmutación de potencia controlados MOSFET en lugar de diodos El cableado como se muestra en la Fig. 5 es muy simple y, por lo tanto, puede utilizarse para familiarizarse con los conceptos básicos de los rectificadores MOSFET activos o para experimentar con la depuración de circuitos más complejos, o como una simple "actualización" de un rectificador de dos diodos existente. si el transformador tiene ambos Las líneas de devanado secundarias están interconectadas internamente y solo una salida conduce como el centro del devanado.



El voltaje de entrada de CA de cada mitad del devanado secundario se aplica a los terminales de entrada ACM y AC_2: el centro de devanado del transformador está conectado al terminal AC_0. La salida del rectificador está en el terminal 0 DC (tierra) y + DC (terminal de voltaje de salida positivo). Ambos voltajes de entrada se aplican a los divisores de voltaje, el superior consiste en el condensador trimmer R2 y las resistencias R1 y R4, el inferior consiste en el condensador trimmer R13 y las resistencias R12 y R11. Los trimmers de resistencia se utilizan para ajustar con precisión la magnitud correspondiente a la diferencia de voltaje entre la entrada y la salida, a la cual se conmuta el MOSFET respectivo. El voltaje del centro de los divisores se aplica a las entradas inversoras de los comparadores IC1A y 1C1B. ¡Las entradas no inversoras de los comparadores reciben tensión del divisor R8 / R7 conectado a la salida del rectificador, comparando así la tensión de entrada de CA instantánea! con mucha tensión! en la salida Debido a que los MOSFET están orientados en este circuito para simplificar la media onda negativa del voltaje de entrada de CA para simplificar el control, el comparador gira cuando el voltaje en su entrada inversora cae por debajo del voltaje en la entrada no inversora. Después de voltear la salida del comparador, el transistor T2 o T7 en el controlador se cierra y se aplica un voltaje al electrodo de control (puerta G) de uno de los transistores MOS-FET T3 o T6, actuando así como un rectificador controlado. Después de aumentar el voltaje en la entrada inversora del comparador, o en un voltaje más positivo en la entrada inversora que en la entrada del comparador no inversor, la salida del comparador vuelve al estado de salida cero. Esto hace que el transistor T2 o T7 se cierre y que el transistor complementario T4 o T5 se abra en el controlador. Al abrir T4 o T5, el electrodo de control del MOSFET T3 o T6 respectivo se cortocircuita a tierra, lo que hace que la carga de la puerta se descargue rápidamente y luego cierre el MOSFET.



Dependiendo de los niveles de voltaje en la salida del rectificador y de la magnitud del voltaje instantáneo en ambas ramas de voltaje de entrada, uno de los MOSFET T3, T6 siempre está abierto durante el tiempo necesario para cargar los condensadores. 4, así como en el caso de un rectificador con diodo.
Los diodos D1 y D6 evitan que las entradas del comparador no inversoras alcancen un voltaje mayor que el voltaje de suministro del comparador. Los condensadores C3 y C7 son SMD y se montan en el lado de las conexiones cuando es necesario para bloquear las oscilaciones que pueden ocurrir con los comparadores con un voltaje de entrada ligeramente variable (como un voltaje con una frecuencia de red de 50 Hz). C6 también es un SMD y debe instalarse en cualquier caso, ya que sirve como un depósito de energía para el conductor al cambiar las puertas MOSFET de alimentación. Las resistencias R6 y R10 en MOSFET T3, T6 son resistencias cero y pueden reemplazarse por puentes de cables. Se pueden omitir los diodos D2 y D4, o instalándolos y orientándolos (además de cambiar los valores de las resistencias R5 y R9), experimente con diferentes configuraciones de tiempos de conmutación y corte de potencia MOSFET T3 y T6.




El transistor T1, junto con el diodo base Zener D3, alimentado a través de la salida del rectificador R3 a través de la resistencia R3, forma una fuente de alimentación estabilizada para el comparador y el controlador de modo que el voltaje máximo de suministro del comparador o el voltaje de ruptura de la puerta no se exceda en caso de un voltaje más alto. Si el voltaje de trabajo es inferior a 16 V, omita el circuito estabilizador y coloque solo el puente de alambre entre el colector y el emisor T1. Con un voltaje de funcionamiento menor o igual a 10 V, se utilizan MOSFET T3, T6 MOSFET en lugar de los MOSFET con un voltaje de compuerta más bajo requerido para abrir completamente el MOSFET. El cableado puede funcionar desde aproximadamente 3 V. Por otro lado, la tensión de trabajo máxima está limitada solo por la tensión inversa de los transistores de potencia MOSFET utilizados, pero es necesario seleccionar una resistencia R3 adecuada para la limitación de corriente del diodo Zener debido a su tamaño.



*Puente rectificador activo con MOSFET*
MOSFETs de la misma conductividad - con canal N por las razones indicadas anteriormente. La desventaja de la necesidad de un control algo más complicado de tales transistores se elimina aquí a costa de usar dos controladores dobles. Cada circuito contiene un excitador del lado bajo y un excitador del lado alto. Esto incluye circuitos de cambio de nivel de voltaje y un circuito "Bootstrap" para obtener un voltaje de control para la puerta del transistor del lado alto, que en esta configuración debe estar a un nivel más alto que el voltaje de salida. Gracias al uso de controladores duales integrados, el cableado es muy simple, pero todo a un costo ligeramente mayor. Por supuesto, lo mismo puede resolverse más barato a partir de componentes discretos o Si los terminales de entrada AC1 tienen un voltaje AC con un valor positivo instantáneo que excede el voltaje rectificado real de la salida + DC, el IC2B se compara con un nivel alto. Esto se aplica a la entrada del circuito C2 y los transistores T2 y T4 se activan a través de los buffers contenidos en IC2. Si los MOSFET de potencia T2 y T4 están cerrados, esto significa que la media onda positiva del inversor de entrada se rectifica a través de (desde el terminal de entrada AC1 se conecta a través de T2 al terminal de salida positivo + DC). La media onda negativa del voltaje de CA de entrada se rectifica a través del transistor T4 (desde el terminal de entrada de AC2 se conecta a través del T4 al terminal de salida del voltaje de salida negativo 0DC). Esta condición dura hasta que los condensadores de salida C2 a C7 se cargan a un valor donde el voltaje de salida es igual al voltaje de entrada (el valor instantáneo del voltaje de entrada no es más que el voltaje de entrada). Como resultado, el lC2b se compara con el nivel bajo y ambos transistores T2 y T4 se cierran y no fluye corriente a la salida porque incluso los diodos MOSFET internos están polarizados en la dirección inversa ya que el voltaje de salida es más alto y más positivo valor que el voltaje de entrada del puente. Todos los transistores formadores de puentes (T1 a T4) están así cerrados. Esta condición dura hasta que se invierte la polaridad de la entrada de CA: aparece una media onda positiva en el terminal de entrada de CA2. Cuando su magnitud excede el voltaje de salida + DC, el IC2A compara la salida con un nivel alto que es excitando los MOSFET de "lado alto" a través de los transformadores de aislamiento; ambas conexiones están disponibles en caso de interés.
Ahora, sin embargo, volvamos al diagrama de cableado: el voltaje de CA de entrada se aplica a los dos divisores de entrada R2 / R4 + R5 y R9 / R8 + R7 y también a los transistores de potencia MOSFET T1 a T4 que forman el puente rectificador. El voltaje del centro de los divisores se aplica a las entradas no inversoras de los comparadores IC2A e IC2B en este caso. . Ambos voltajes en las entradas del comparador se comparan y, dependiendo de su magnitud instantánea, las salidas del comparador a través de los controladores se controlan cambiando cuatro MOSFET en el puente.
Los transistores T1 y T3 se activan a través de los controladores de IC1. Si los MOSFET de potencia T1 y T3 se cambian esta vez, significa que la media onda positiva del voltaje de entrada de CA se enruta a través del transistor T1 (desde el terminal de entrada AC2 se lleva a través de T1 al terminal de salida del voltaje de salida positivo + CC). La media onda negativa del voltaje de CA de entrada se rectifica a través del transistor T3 (desde el terminal de entrada AC1 se conduce a través de T3 al terminal de salida del voltaje de salida negativo ODC). Después de cargar C2 a C7 en la salida a un valor donde el voltaje de salida es igual al voltaje de entrada y el valor instantáneo del voltaje de entrada no es más que el voltaje de entrada, la salida del comparador IC2A vuelve a ser baja y a través del controlador IC1 con los transistores T1 y T3 cerrado Todos los transistores de puente T1 a T4 ahora se cierran nuevamente y el proceso se repite como se describe al comienzo de este párrafo con la frecuencia de los cambios de voltaje de entrada de CA.
Si de alguna manera desconectamos todo el control de los transistores de potencia de salida, por ejemplo, conectamos directamente sus puertas G al electrodo S para evitar que sequien los transistores de potencia, respectivamente. sus diodos internos (mostrados en el diagrama en el símbolo MOSFET) como un puente rectificador común con los parámetros de diodos de silicio comunes. El principio de lograr una alta eficiencia y pequeñas pérdidas en el rectificador activo es precisamente que estos diodos internos deben ser puenteados por la transición DS cerrada del MOSFET antes de que la diferencia de voltaje en la dirección directa sea tan grande que conduciría estos diodos. Por lo tanto, los trimmers de resistencia R5 y R7 en los divisores de entrada están ajustados para cambiar el MOSFET de potencia incluso con una pequeña diferencia de voltaje, del orden de magnitud En el puente, los transistores de potencia T1 y 12 para la media rectificación positiva (cuando se utiliza MOS-FET con el canal N) deben conectarse mediante el electrodo S al terminal de salida de voltaje positivo A debido a la polarización del diodo interno porque es para el electrodo de control G de estos transistores para conmutar el transistor necesitan un voltaje mayor que al terminal S (es decir, el terminal con el potencial más alto), para eliminar la necesidad de energía auxiliar adicional, hay un circuito "Bootstrap" que consiste en D1 y C1 para el transistor T1 y el otro de D2, C8 para el transistor T2 El circuito funciona simplemente de modo que cuando el terminal inferior del condensador tiene un potencial bajo, el capacitor se carga a t / cc a través del diodo, y cuando el potencial en el terminal inferior comienza a aumentar, el capacitor permanece cargado a su valor original y desde la fuente. El terminal inferior del condensador está conectado al electrodo S del MOSFET y el terminal superior a la entrada del circuito VB, desde el cual el excitador del lado alto con la salida etiquetada HI es alimentado por este voltaje flotante. , que proporciona así a la puerta G un voltaje con un potencial mayor que el del electrodo S del transistor de potencia MOSFET.
La última parte del circuito es un circuito de suministro de energía estabilizado con transistor T5 y diodo Zener D3 en la base soldada a través de la resistencia R11 desde la salida del rectificador. Este suministro proporciona el voltaje de suministro para el comparador y los controladores. en caso de un voltaje de operación / rectificado más alto, no se excede el límite del voltaje de suministro máximo del comparador o el voltaje de ruptura de las compuertas. Si la tensión de funcionamiento es inferior a 16 V, se omite el circuito estabilizador y solo se instala el puente de cable entre el colector y el emisor T5. El voltaje máximo de trabajo / sonrisa está limitado en este circuito solo por el voltaje de respaldo de los MOSFET utilizados y / o por el desplazamiento máximo del canal flotante del excitador de 600 V. Solo necesita seleccionar la resistencia apropiada R11 para la resistencia. limitación de corriente por diodo Zener D3.


----------



## Eduvallejo (Ene 21, 2020)

Buenas tardes. Estoy viendo este proyecto y es lo que llevo buscando un mes. Le estoy montando un motor de radiocontrol a mi dron junto con un motor brushless para general la corriente, luego le iba a poner un puente de diodos, pero investigando he visto que va mejor los mosfets. Tú estos lo has probado? Hasta que amperaje soporta? 
Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 21, 2020)

Eduvallejo dijo:


> Le estoy montando un motor de radiocontrol a mi dron


 
Motor a explosión ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2020)

Eduvallejo dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Estoy viendo este proyecto y es lo que llevo buscando un mes. Le estoy montando un motor de radiocontrol a mi dron junto con un motor brushless para general la corriente, luego le iba a poner un puente de diodos, pero investigando he visto que va mejor los mosfets. Tú estos lo has probado? Hasta que amperaje soporta?
> Un saludo.


Este tema trata de un "Rectificador", tu lo que necesitas es un generador trifásico de baja tensión para alimentar al motor brushless


----------



## Eduvallejo (Ene 22, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Motor a explosión ?





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Motor a explosión ?


Buenas.
Si, me están ayudando de la Universidad de Oviedo que llevan años con los hídridos. Un motor de rc a dos tiempos, con 4 T no va bien, un motor brushless como generador trifásico y un puente de diodos, además lleva una batería para los picos de potencia. 
Con los diodos he visto que se pierde bastante voltaje y quiero poner mosfets, y también para bajar peso. Un saludo.


Fogonazo dijo:


> Este tema trata de un "Rectificador", tu lo que necesitas es un generador trifásico de baja tensión para alimentar al motor brushless


Buenas. 
El generador es un motor brushless de radiocontrol, pero grande, son los de barcos que dan 100A, y este rectificador con diodos es lo que quiero sustituir por mosfets. Creo que ya me he explicado. Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2020)

No leo que explicaras nada 



Eduvallejo dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Estoy viendo este proyecto y es lo que llevo buscando un mes. Le estoy montando un motor de radiocontrol a mi dron junto con un motor brushless para general la corriente, luego le iba a poner un puente de diodos, pero investigando he visto que va mejor los mosfets. Tú estos lo has probado? Hasta que amperaje soporta?
> Un saludo.



¿ Es decir, tu idea es utilizar un motor brushless como generador impulsado por un motor a explosión y luego rectificar la tensión generada ?
En caso afirmativo:
No use este circuito en particular, si similares.
Para conocer el tipo de MOSFET a emplear, hay que tener como dato la corriente que generará tu brushless


----------



## Eduvallejo (Ene 22, 2020)

Buenas.
Este es el esquema de la tesis sobre la que he empezado, pero como ya tiene años estoy tratando de mejorarla, aunque más que mejorarla, bajarle el peso. El motor da 24V el tema está en los amperios.


----------



## F0T0N (Mar 28, 2020)

Hola gente, sumo una colaboración a éste excelente tema!
Acá dejo el pdf del rectificador traducido, creo se se entiende bastante bien. Saludos !


----------



## Pilar56 (Mar 31, 2020)

Funcinará también si se eliminan los filtros de salida?.
Estoy diseñando un variac electrónico. Ya tengo un prototipo funcionando a prueba. 
En general funciona bien, sólo que no me gustan los picos que se generan en el cruce por cero de la onda.
He deducido que estos se deben a los diodos del puente  rectificador.
En cargas resistivas no hay problema, pero con cargas inductivas los picos de cruce ocasionan distorsión. Por eso es mi pregunta, ¿es posible obtener una onda rectificada mejorada que la que se obtiene de un puente rectificador?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2020)

Pilar56 dijo:


> Funcinará también si se eliminan los filtros de salida?.
> Estoy diseñando un variac electrónico. Ya tengo un prototipo funcionando a prueba.
> En general funciona bien, sólo que no me gustan los picos que se generan en el cruce por cero de la onda.
> He deducido que estos se deben a los diodos del puente  rectificador.
> En cargas resistivas no hay problema, pero con cargas inductivas los picos de cruce ocasionan distorsión. Por eso es mi pregunta, *¿es posible obtener una onda rectificada mejorada que la que se obtiene de un puente rectificador?*


Seep


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2020)

Pilar56 dijo:


> Estoy diseñando un variac electrónico


 
 Quiero verloooooooooooooo


----------



## sebsjata (Mar 31, 2020)

Pilar56 dijo:


> no me gustan los picos que se generan en el cruce por cero de la onda.


yo creería que le deberías poner unos snubber a tus transistores.
y me sumo a la petición de @DOSMETROS


----------



## Pilar56 (Mar 31, 2020)

Aquí lo tienen, es algo muy simple, me perece. Utilizo muchos transistores para soportar sin problemas hasta 5 amp.
En  realidad este es sólo el primer paso, porque a quien persigo (Y ya tengo el prototipo en prueba) es a este mismo circuito pero con limitador de corriente sin distorsión por recorte en la cresta de alterna.
Es decir que puedo ajustar de cero a 5 amperes de alterna sin que la señal pierda la forma senoidal, salvo por la distorsión de cruce que no he podido eliminar.
El objetivo final, es eliminar la serie de bombillas que protegen un equipo en reparación.
Los dimmer no me gustan porque distorsionan la señal de alterna y cuando utilizo transformadores, tengo problemas para regular el voltaje o para estabilizar la operación del equipo en reparación.
Esa es la razón por la cuál me parece que el rectificador activo es la solución, sin embargo, necesito algo que me diga que va a funcionar sin los condensadores de filtro.
El problema no es el costo del material, el problema es el tiempo que le quiten a la atención a mis clientes para ocuparía en algo que tal vez no funcione.
Por eso vuelvo a preguntar.
¿El rectificador activo funciona sin problema al eliminar los filtros?


----------



## sebsjata (Abr 1, 2020)

Pilar56 dijo:


> Aquí lo tienen, es algo muy simple, me perece. Utilizo muchos transistores para soportar sin problemas hasta 5 amp.
> En  realidad este es sólo el primer paso, porque a quien persigo (Y ya tengo el prototipo en prueba) es a este mismo circuito pero con limitador de corriente sin distorsión por recorte en la cresta de alterna.
> Es decir que puedo ajustar de cero a 5 amperes de alterna sin que la señal pierda la forma senoidal, salvo por la distorsión de cruce que no he podido eliminar.
> El objetivo final, es eliminar la serie de bombillas que protegen un equipo en reparación.
> ...


Viendo un vídeo de un soldador Inverter AC me acordé de tu variador con limitador de corriente, puedes buscar un diagrama de un soldador Inverter AC y "copiar" la parte que se encarga de limitar la corriente, porque básicamente es lo mismo.


----------



## Pilar56 (Abr 1, 2020)

Ok, 
Es una buena idea, aunque mi circuito ya está funcionando.
Por lo demás, necesito que la forma de onda se mantenga senoidal a 60Hz  Y la salida de un inverter de una soldadorano es senoidal.
Para corriente contínua  ya tengo implementado un control de cero a 5 amp.
Y voltaje de 0 a 80 Volts.
Ha funcionado bien y me ha librado de tener que estar reparándo mi fuente variable que se me dañaba cuando conectaba un aparato en corto circuito.
El único punto que me falta es eliminar la distorsión de cruce en el limitador de alterna, como no hay respuesta, tendré que implementarlo y hacer que funcione.
Muchas grácias por tu aporte. Tengo diagramas de inverter, soldaduras y convertidores de dc a ac. Los voy a revisar para ver si alguno de ellos me sirve.


----------



## sebsjata (Abr 1, 2020)

Fíjate que en este diagrama 

R1 R10 están conectadas a la salida, si quitas los filtros no habrá DC si no una pulsante, tendrías colocar un par de diodos con unos pequeños capacitores para conectar R1 y R10.

Creo que así funcionaria, hay que probar.


----------



## Pilar56 (Abr 1, 2020)

Muy bien, así lo había imaginado, voy a probar a ver que sucede.
Gracias.

Y bueno, Dosmetros, Fogonazo y Sebsjata.
Me gustaría saber que les pareció mi invento, les parece útil, creen que funcione, el diseño es bueno, etc.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2020)

Usás una resistencia variable electrónica entre fuente y carga ,  ¿ Cómo te está funcionando ?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 8, 2020)

No he analizado a fondo ese circuito pero yo lo llamaría reóstato electrónico, porque un variac no es.

Pues si quieres que la salida sea senoidal... Me imagino que tendrás que aplicar un control senoidal en el circuito de control.

Ahora mismo tienes una polarización en las bases más o menos continua más o menos regulada, lo que dará una corriente más o menos continua, así que la corriente y tensión en la carga no van a ser senoidales, serán senoidales el tramo en el que no regulan los transistores, están saturados y el la carga la que limita la corriente y después la corriente se queda contante lo que da una tensión constante.
En tu carga tendrás algo bastante parecido a una onda cuadrada, con las esquinas redondeadas y algo "curvada" pero senoidal no, seguro.

Aplica senoidal al control de las bases en lugar de continua, claro que eso tampoco dará senoidal del todo por se los transistores elementos no lineales...



Por cierto que bonita estufa tendrás con ese montaje. ¿Has pensado en buscar un circuito que trabaje en conmutación?


----------



## Pilar56 (Abr 8, 2020)

Gracias por tu crítica.
Mi osciliscopio no miente, y dice alterna con una pequeña distorsión en el cruce por cero.
Hasta ahorita no se ha calentado el disipador, que por cierto ni es muy grande.
Todavía tengo pendiente agregarle un ventilador.
Pero lo he dejado así nada más para ver cuanto aguanta, pero hasta el momento no ha habido problemas.


----------



## F0T0N (Abr 14, 2020)

hola gente como estan?
le quería hacer una consulta, que opinan de cambiar el ir2101 por el ir2108.
en mi opinion son exactamente lo mismo solo que uno es un modelo mas nuevo que el otro. aqui abajo del dejo los datasheet.
precio calidad y lo que se consigue acá en argento, que mosfet usarían ustedes?
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2020)

Y por que no el *ir2110* que es muy facil de conseguir , o  ir2113 ¿?


----------



## F0T0N (Abr 14, 2020)

por que el ir 2108 lo consigo aca en cordoba jeje 
pero bueno es haci , son todos iguales lo que cambia es que son mas nuevos y tienen algunas mejoras, o bueno es esos dos datshett no encontre grandes diferencias.

dos metros !! y a todo el maestro que se quiera sumar! le dejo otra consulta!
que opinas de cambiar los mosfet de este circuito por unos igbt de 600v y no usar un transformador?
si aparte de lo peligroso,que opnias?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2020)

Peligroso !


----------



## F0T0N (Abr 24, 2020)

buenas gente 
arme el circuito

que opinina del ruido?


el trafo da 30.5v ac
el ruido es en vacio
y tiene  un cap de 6800uf y otro de 330nf
la probe con una carga de 8.2ohm y el 
voltaje cae a 26v, los mosfet ni se enteran la 
r se recontra calienta en segundos.


----------

